
This molecular sensor fits in your hand, reads your food  - evo_9
http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/02/tech/innovation/molecular-sensor-fits-in-your-hand/index.html?hpt=hp_bn5
======
argimenes
The perfect device for detecting chaumas and chaumurky at the dinner table!

